# Soddisfazioni orchideofile



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

View attachment 8478

View attachment 8477

View attachment 8479

View attachment 8480


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

Bellissime Tebe! effetto relax e gioia


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

perchè le mie non sono cosi belle iange: ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2014)

Simy;bt9950 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè le mie non sono cosi belle iange: ?


THC simy! THC!


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9953 ha detto:
			
		

> THC simy! THC!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Aprile 2014)

Ma si fanno in insalta?

Cattivik


----------

